
Is India in a coma? - niyazpk
http://www.blonnet.com/2010/05/31/stories/2010053150300900.htm
======
dkarl
_Europeans believe that Indian leaders in politics and business are so
blissfully blinded by the new, sometimes ill-gotten, wealth and deceit that
they are living in defiance, insolence and denial to comprehend that the day
will come, sooner than later, when the have-nots would hit the streets.

In a way, it seems to have already started with the monstrous and grotesque
acts of the Maoists. And, when that rot occurs, not one political turncoat
will escape being lynched._

No sane person actually expects this to happen. If you can't come up with a
more likely resolution, then you are giving in to despair. How about a more
rosy scenario: the rising middle class, who are not rich or connected enough
to live on theft, insist on India becoming more honest and transparent so that
its legitimate economy can flourish?

The kleptocrats can distract the middle classes with religious and cultural
rifts and turn the lower classes against reforms (perhaps by painting
political transparency and commercial honesty as "capitalist fetishes" or part
of the capitalist mechanism of exploitation,) but that can't last forever, can
it?

